# كل اللهجات: قفل



## djara

كيف تسمي هذا النوع من الاقفال في لهجتك 
في تونس نسميه شرلية
shrolliyya


----------



## ahmedcowon

في مصر نسميه *قفل* , لا توجد عندنا كلمات أخرى لوصفه


----------



## Schem

كذلك في السعودية


----------



## Finland

في الجزئر: كادنا (من الفرنسية). قد يوجد كلمات أخرى لكنني لا أعرفها.
س


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر لنا اسم ثاني له «تِرْباس»ـ


----------



## momai

إسكندراني said:


> في مصر لنا اسم ثاني له «تِرْباس»ـ


في سوريا لدينا اياها و نقول ايضا دربس الباب اي يعني أغلقه باحكام


----------



## cherine

لكن الترباس غير القفل يا اسكندراني. الصورة لقفل، لا لترباس.


----------



## djara

في تونس الترباس هو هذا


----------



## djara

لكن كيف تفرقون بين الاقفال الثابتة و هذا النوع من الاقفال "المتنقلة" ؟


----------



## cherine

الترباس في مصر هو ما في الصورة التي أوردتها. لكني لا أعرف ما الفارق بين الأقفال الثابتة والمتنقلة. ربما مزيد من الصور يساعد على التوضيح


----------



## djara

هذه صورة لما أسميته القفل الثابت أما القفل المتنقل فهو ما ورد في السؤال الأول من هذا التبادل


----------



## momai

djara said:


> كيف تسمي هذا النوع من الاقفال في لهجتك
> في تونس نسميه شرلية
> shrolliyya
> View attachment 12065


في سوريا نسميه قفل "سطل" انا بالحقيقة سألت البائع الذي بجانبي ,وانا بشكل عام لم استخدم هذه القفول قط لذلك كان يجب علي السؤال.


----------



## ahmedcowon

djara said:


> هذه صورة لما أسميته القفل الثابت أما القفل المتنقل فهو ما ورد في السؤال الأول من هذا التبادل



النوع الثابت نسميه في مصر *كالون* والجمع *كوالين* أما المتحرك فنسميه *قفل*


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نسميه "قفل"، لكن ربما يستخدم المتخصصون في التعامل مع الأقفال مصطلحات أخرى.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية

صورة المداخلة 1: قفل .. تسكين (ق) وضم (ف)ء

صورة المداخلة 8: ساقطة .. تسكين (ق) التي قد تنطق (ق) أو (كاف معجمة)ء

صورة المداخلة 11 : قفل​


----------

